# DVD Studio Pro 4 Glitch problem



## appledit (Aug 24, 2007)

I was working on a project the other day when I had a very nasty problem.

I had set end jumps for my markers. I had 18 chapters, and a play all that played the entire track. My understanding of the program is that the play all button should play the entire track without being stopped by the end jumps.

However, on my project the track was playing past the first end jump and then stopping at the second, and redirecting to the chapter menu.

The program is not supposed to do this. It was not following my instructions. What was worse this was a finished disk that was supposed to be sent out for duplication same day. 

I think the problem is with the video and that DVD Studio Pro is reacting to something in the video, such as multiple edit points on a transition, with a marker laid on top. This could be because I did not do the editing and did not have the original project file, just a full size quicktime of the video.

Anyways, I know this is a shot in the dark, but has anyone had this kind of thing happen to them before? If so, was there any way to fix it other than going back to the original Final Cut file?

Thanks as always.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sorry, i've never used it, so i have no clue, but i do have a feeling that you'll have to check it out in final cut.


----------

